# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  How do i make my own Protein powder?

## Paintcraz21

How do i make my own home made protein powder? not bars!!! i need a reciepe to make it so i can get huge and go from there to make other things. most of the shit that they sell in stores are pussy shit thats why i need a reciepe. 
thank you very much

----------


## Billy_Bathgate

www.protienfactory.com

Thats about it.

You can buy seperate types of protien, but it defeats your purpose as its still store bought.

Try Nlarge2

its not pussy like as you call it

----------


## Mudge

How are you going to make protein powder out of thin air, do you have cows to make whey with? Or are you talking about buying in mixtures you want?

www.proteincustomizer.com is another, along with the aforementioned protein factory.

----------


## someday

> How do i make my own home made protein powder? not bars!!! i need a reciepe to make it so i can get huge and go from there to make other things. most of the shit that they sell in stores are pussy shit thats why i need a reciepe. 
> thank you very much


Never really heard of a hardcore protien............

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> How do i make my own home made protein powder? not bars!!! i need a reciepe to make it so i can get huge and go from there to make other things. most of the shit that they sell in stores are pussy shit thats why i need a reciepe. 
> thank you very much


Make your own protein powder. Hmmm...I guess you could start running a glory hole service...you could then dry the "protein" for consumption later.  :Big Grin:  j/k

Why don't you explain to us why the store powders are shit. I'm sure Dorian Yates brand would love to know why their product is a "pussy" product.

----------


## Dick Grayson

[QUOTE=Money Boss Hustla]Make your own protein powder. Hmmm...I guess you could start running a glory hole service...you could then dry the "protein" for consumption later.  :Big Grin:  j/k

LOL  :LOL:

----------


## Rickson

Why don't you just buy your protein from www.allsportsnutrition.com and I will make sure they leave out the "pussy shit" for you.

----------


## Sigmund Froid

www.allsportsnutrition.com has fast service and an excellent selection of products( without "the pussy shit.") You won't be disappointed.

-SF

----------


## big daddy k de

ok well what u need to do is go to the sperm bank and get about 6 gallons of splog fill a bucket and let it dry in the sun for 3 weeks. Let the flys go in you will get more nutreants that way. Next melt 3 protine bars fro tast . good luck and enjoy 
ewww that would be nasty as hell hahahaha

----------


## tbulldog

> www.allsportsnutrition.com has fast service and an excellent selection of products( without "the pussy shit.") You won't be disappointed.
> 
> -SF




Hey SF- can you get 'em to leave out the "pussy shit" on my next order too bro?---this cracks me up---  :Cheers:  

Tbull

----------


## LORDBLiTZ

> Make your own protein powder. Hmmm...I guess you could start running a glory hole service...you could then dry the "protein" for consumption later.  j/k



 :EEK!:  You have recipes for just about everything!!! Is this home made?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> You have recipes for just about everything!!! Is this home made?


Wanna try some! Natural flavour too.  :LOL:

----------


## bermich

Pussy shit???? Are they selling that now?
I try to include some sort of pussy in my diet at least three times a week. Heard its good for the libido.

----------


## RayL

[QUOTE=Dick Grayson]


> Make your own protein powder. Hmmm...I guess you could start running a glory hole service...you could then dry the "protein" for consumption later.  j/k
> 
> LOL


  :LOL:  That is the most disgusting (although hillarious) thing that I ever heard  :LOL:

----------


## RayL

> How do i make my own home made protein powder? not bars!!! i need a reciepe to make it so i can get huge and go from there to make other things. most of the shit that they sell in stores are pussy shit thats why i need a reciepe. 
> thank you very much


If you want a good protein shake, don't waste your time with powders. Powders go through several stages of processing such as pasteurization, separation, and spray drying. These multiple stages of processing result in a significant loss of valuable nutrients. Thus, the protein powder becomes "pussy shit." I know that this may sound extremely technical in nature, but the solution is simple. Just get a couple of live chickens and toss them into a blender with a bit of Tabasco. Mmmmmm. Don't let your girlfriend, wife, or family members see you do this. They will swear you are on way too much gear.  :LOL:

----------


## IronFreakX

that would be cool tho doin ur own protein powder

----------


## juiceinthehood

> Make your own protein powder. Hmmm...I guess you could start running a glory hole service...you could then dry the "protein" for consumption later.  j/k
> 
> Why don't you explain to us why the store powders are ****. I'm sure Dorian Yates brand would love to know why their product is a "pussy" product.


oh thats nasty lol  :Doh:

----------


## ChefJ

> How do i make my own home made protein powder? not bars!!! i need a reciepe to make it so i can get huge and go from there to make other things. most of the **** that they sell in stores are pussy **** thats why i need a reciepe. 
> thank you very much


huh? WTF?

----------


## GREENMACHINE

That so last year this thread is an oldie.




> that would be cool tho doin ur own protein powder

----------


## ChefJ

Here come the spring breakers oh ****

----------


## Jackman

anyone else relize how old the thread is.

----------


## ChefJ

> anyone else relize how old the thread is.


Yes it is not quite old enough to stop the ignorant people from bringing it back

----------


## Knight1811

> Yes it is not quite old enough to stop the ignorant people from bringing it back



lol...too funny.

----------


## GREENMACHINE

Jackman read this post very carefully. I said it was an oldie. I said it was so last year because it hadn;t been posted on in over a year, then all of a sudden it gets jacked. Probobly should have said it's so the year b4 last.  :LOL: 




> That so last year this thread is an oldie.

----------

